# Chainsaw Chain-Which one



## FSUhunter (Jan 23, 2004)

What is the best deal you have seen on semi chisel chain? So much out there these days!


----------



## Wasman2. (Jan 13, 2018)

FSUhunter said:


> What is the best deal you have seen on semi chisel chain? So much out there these days!


I've stuck with the same brand as my saw. Sthil. I've been forced to use a off brand only to throw it away when done. 

Some guys like the Oregon or what ever. Me, I stick by my mom and pop store and the one brand, Sthil. In 20 years of hard work it has never let me down.


----------



## phantom cls (Nov 7, 2008)

i have 3 sthil's, and i have never had any issues with them.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Oregon’s on my husqvarnas


----------



## FullQuiver (May 2, 2006)

Oregon chains for all my saws.. Full chisel chains only.


----------



## Chromedoggy (Mar 25, 2007)

I don’t know if they are chisel chains, but the Stihl yellow dot aggressive chains cut like crazy!


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

FSUhunter said:


> What is the best deal you have seen on semi chisel chain? So much out there these days!


What gauge, pitch, bar length, saw, etc. Too many variables.


----------



## grapestomper (Jan 9, 2012)

Carlton chains from ebay. 3 for 45
Work great


----------



## Cpt.Chaos (May 28, 2006)

Stihl’s and Oregon’s are both good chains. Keep them clean, oiled, adjusted and sharp-they’ll last a long time.


----------



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

LONG time Stihl fanboy here. I tried one (1) of the 8 Ten saw chains from Amazon on my Stihl MS-362 (20" x 3/8 pitch, full chisel) and was pleasantly surprised at how well it held up. It stayed as sharp as my Stihl chains cutting in the same conditions.

The issue I had with that chain which the Stihl chains did not exhibit was cutting in COLD weather (about 20°F). Stihl Platinum bar & chain oil (silver jug). The 8 Ten chain would freeze to the bar and the Stihl chain would not.

On closer inspection, the Stihl chain drive links have a groove embossed in them to help grab and carry oil around the bar. The 8 Ten chains don't have this lube groove. Kind of makes me wonder if that causes lack of bar lubrication even in warmer weather - especially on longer bars where oil has to get pulled a longer distance.

I'm sure "Project Farm" has a video on YouTube on what chain is best...


----------



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

Yep, he did. Analytical torture test style video covers that all the big brands.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

Quack Addict said:


> Yep, he did. Analytical torture test style video covers that all the big brands.


I love this guys videos on a lot of things. I haven't seen this one yet though, but I liked it. I actually didn't know a lot of the differences in chains, I just normally run whatever I have and buy a new one when I starts cutting like crap. I don't cut firewood much unless helping out and pretty much just run my saws around my place cleaning up the property for bonfire wood. I learned something today!


----------



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

jiggin is livin said:


> I love this guys videos on a lot of things. I haven't seen this one yet though, but I liked it. I actually didn't know a lot of the differences in chains, I just normally run whatever I have and buy a new one when I starts cutting like crap. I don't cut firewood much unless helping out and pretty much just run my saws around my place cleaning up the property for bonfire wood. I learned something today!


It is useful info for new factory sharp chains but all bets are off once you file or grind. The other useful bit in that video was how well chains stay sharp after cutting thru the sand covered wood. That goes directly to steel and heat treat quality.

Using traingular and hex files, it isn't hard to customize a chain to cut faster than stock. That is how race chains are profiled.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

Quack Addict said:


> It is useful info for new factory sharp chains but all bets are off once you file or grind. The other useful bit in that video was how well chains stay sharp after cutting thru the sand covered wood. That goes directly to steel and heat treat quality.
> 
> Using traingular and hex files, it isn't hard to customize a chain to cut faster than stock. That is how race chains are profiled.


I watched his other video on chain sharpeners too. That also was pretty informative.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Cool video. I think I will stick with stihl and maybe buy an 8/10 for a beater.


----------

